# Question On 2004 25fbs Sofa Slide



## KatnJohn (Aug 10, 2006)

We are about to purchase an Outback 25FBS with a sofa slide - it has an electric motor powering the slide. What do you do if the slide motor sticks? burns out? cable breaks? when the slide is out. We have seen other campers with the manual crank - is there one in these campers - the current owners did not know of one.









We also cannot find this year and model in NADA - absolutely nothing!

(I did post these questions in the Keystone forum, so forgive if you are reading this twice)

Can anyone help?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

KatnJohn said:


> We are about to purchase an Outback 25FBS with a sofa slide - it has an electric motor powering the slide. What do you do if the slide motor sticks? burns out? cable breaks? when the slide is out. We have seen other campers with the manual crank - is there one in these campers - the current owners did not know of one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weldcome to Outbackers KatnJohn!!!

I can not answer your question about what to do if the slide breaks but I have read on here you can manually get it back in. Look under the sofa for the gear...or a really big threaded bolt.

I believe the 25FBS was made in 2003. Click here: http://keystone-outback.com/?page=specs&year=2003

That is the Keystone site for Outbacks and they show the specs for each model...(I assume) ever made.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!
You'll find it in the NADA as an Outback by Liteway.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

There should be a manual way of getting it in

Don


----------



## KatnJohn (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the Welcome - we are really excited about this Outback. Used very little and kept up really well.

I will check out that NADA info - we didn't find it under 2003 either - and the owners manual says 2004. Probably a transition period and they are not making this particular model any more for some reason - it's a floor plan we really like.

Hope to be back with good news


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi KatnJohn









Keep us posted on your progress! Hope to hear that you're Outbacker owners really soon









Here are two previous threads on the subject of retracting the slide manually, hope they help answer your questions.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...=slide+manually

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ic=3319&hl=

Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope everything works out and you end up getting the Outback.

You will LOVE the trailer and we're here just about 7x24x365 to answer your questions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!!

Your choice of the 25FBS shows great sophistication and discernment for true value.









The slide operates as described in the links in skippershe's post. It does take a lot of DC power to drive it. I make a habit of extending the slide before I disconnect the cable from my tow vehicle, and waiting until I reconnect to retract it. It will operate fine on the battery, but why waste the charge.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------

